# Community Movie!



## StevenC (Sep 30, 2022)

‘Community’ Movie Is Finally Happening, at Peacock, Fulfilling the Show’s Prophecy


Pop, pop the champagne: Maybe it’s not the darkest timeline after all, as “six seasons and a movie” is finally becoming reality. Peacock has ordered a movie based on the Dan Harmon comedy “Communit…




variety.com


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## StevenC (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm going to say cool at least five times


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 30, 2022)

I have recently been watching random Youtube compilations of all the random / best / darkest timeline quotes from Community.

It's 'bout damn time!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 3, 2022)

I love that show.

Watch them be so stupid they never release this in a way that can be watched by the commoner that doesn't want a Peacock subscription. Assholes.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 3, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I love that show.
> 
> Watch them be so stupid they never release this in a way that can be watched by the commoner that doesn't want a Peacock subscription. Assholes.


I have absolutely no idea what Peacock is in the UK but I'm going to rent a cinema to watch this.


----------



## bjjman (Oct 4, 2022)

I can live without Pierce but a bit sad that Troy and Shirley won't be a (big) part of it. Still cool, cool, cool though.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 4, 2022)

Hopefully they don't Britta it.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 5, 2022)

I'll hope for the best. I don't think the last couple seasons were very good even with Harmon back. They're not BAD, they're just not that funny or entertaining compared to 1-3. Besides that scene where Abed goes nuts doing Nicolas Cage impressions. I could watch that on a loop for hours and not get sick of it.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 5, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I'll hope for the best. I don't think the last couple seasons were very good even with Harmon back. They're not BAD, they're just not that funny or entertaining compared to 1-3. Besides that scene where Abed goes nuts doing Nicolas Cage impressions. I could watch that on a loop for hours and not get sick of it.


I found the last couple about as funny as anything on TV, just with the fourth-walling and meta turned up to eleven. Which is something I love, but I know it doesn't work for everybody.

That Nick Cage stuff was pretty awesome.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 5, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I found the last couple about as funny as anything on TV, just with the fourth-walling and meta turned up to eleven. Which is something I love, but I know it doesn't work for everybody.
> 
> That Nick Cage stuff was pretty awesome.


I think season 5 starts off strong with that episode with the guy who puts pennies in peoples' buttcracks and the Nicolas Cage episode, but then it just kinda fizzles. Season 6 is better but it's kind of like the X Files season 9 - it's certainly not bad, but it's so radically changed that it no longer really feels like the same show. I do like Keith David a lot and Frankie's an OK character.

Still, both seasons are way better than 4, which feels like a zombie version of the first three. All the characters are there, in concept some of the episodes should be good, everything just feels so forced and artificial like the writers were flailing around trying to copy the style and couldn't quite do it. And even season 4 is watchable. I don't think this show ever got BAD or anything. It's just too bad it started out pretty good, became one of the best sitcoms I've ever seen, and then kept getting hamstrung by staff and cast departures. The whole band never got back together again after season 3.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 5, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I think season 5 starts off strong with that episode with the guy who puts pennies in peoples' buttcracks and the Nicolas Cage episode, but then it just kinda fizzles. Season 6 is better but it's kind of like the X Files season 9 - it's certainly not bad, but it's so radically changed that it no longer really feels like the same show. I do like Keith David a lot and Frankie's an OK character.
> 
> Still, both seasons are way better than 4, which feels like a zombie version of the first three. All the characters are there, in concept some of the episodes should be good, everything just feels so forced and artificial like the writers were flailing around trying to copy the style and couldn't quite do it. And even season 4 is watchable. I don't think this show ever got BAD or anything. It's just too bad it started out pretty good, became one of the best sitcoms I've ever seen, and then kept getting hamstrung by staff and cast departures. The whole band never got back together again after season 3.


I know the network, early on, acted like the entire show was about Chevy Chase's character, Pierce, when it came to advertising, and once he was gone the show definitely took a turn. But, considering the competition at the time, it was still one of the smarter shows on TV for the simple fact they never pretended to be high-society fare. It was drivel stating outright at times that it was drivel, but it was fun, self-effacing drivel.

I'm a big fan of making fun of yourself, which Community always seemed to have at least hints of. So many shows take their own premise so seriously it ruins the comedy side of things.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 5, 2022)

Frankie Dart is my favourite Community character and she better be in the movie


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 5, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Frankie Dart is my favourite Community character and she better be in the movie


So far, she's not. Neither is John Oliver's character, nor "Mike" from Breaking Bad and BCS. But I don't remember if what I read specifically said "no", or just that they haven't been confirmed.

I hope Leonard makes some sort of appearance in, like, some sort of flashback using old footage, or even if it's as a hologram.

No Anthropology teacher, either...


----------



## StevenC (Oct 5, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> So far, she's not. Neither is John Oliver's character, nor "Mike" from Breaking Bad and BCS. But I don't remember if what I read specifically said "no", or just that they haven't been confirmed.
> 
> I hope Leonard makes some sort of appearance in, like, some sort of flashback using old footage, or even if it's as a hologram.
> 
> No Anthropology teacher, either...


Richard Erdman is dead, so probably not a lof of new Leonard content. 

Paget tweeted that she's interested in being in it. She's still attached to the school at the end of the show, unlike Hickey and Duncan. Professor Bauer also left the school. 

Troy needs to be saved still, so I'm not counting him out until the movie's tag ends. He did a few Community related things lately, so I imagine he's not against it. Probably a money thing.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 5, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Richard Erdman is dead, so probably not a lof of new Leonard content.



Yeah, that's why I'm hoping they still show him somehow. I think a hologram could be hilarious, like if he was a Wal-Mart-style virtual greeter, but...Leonard. 



StevenC said:


> Troy needs to be saved still, so I'm not counting him out until the movie's tag ends. He did a few Community related things lately, so I imagine he's not against it. Probably a money thing.


And if it didn't conflict with Atlanta filming or something else "bigger".


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 6, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Richard Erdman is dead, so probably not a lof of new Leonard content.
> 
> Paget tweeted that she's interested in being in it. She's still attached to the school at the end of the show, unlike Hickey and Duncan. Professor Bauer also left the school.
> 
> Troy needs to be saved still, so I'm not counting him out until the movie's tag ends. He did a few Community related things lately, so I imagine he's not against it. Probably a money thing.





spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm hoping they still show him somehow. I think a hologram could be hilarious, like if he was a Wal-Mart-style virtual greeter, but...Leonard.
> 
> 
> And if it didn't conflict with Atlanta filming or something else "bigger".


I was gonna say, you never hear the dude say a single bad thing about the show or the cast. I'd have to think timing would be more important to him at this point than the money. And he's not an unbusy boy. I hope they can work it out. It'd be a cryin' shame to not get an Abed/Troy scene or five in a Community movie.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 7, 2022)

‘Community’ Movie Could Still Include Donald Glover, Dan Harmon Says: ‘I Believe He Is Coming Back’


“Community” fans, sit tight: More of your favorite cast members may indeed appear in the upcoming Peacock film — including Donald Glover. That’s according to creator Dan Harmon, w…




variety.com





"‘Community’ Movie Could Still Include Donald Glover, Dan Harmon Says: ‘I Believe He Is Coming Back’"


----------



## Manurack (Oct 7, 2022)

I just got back into watching Community after I saw that it's back on Netflix! Woohoo! It's one of my favorite tv shows of all time!

I literally just posted this on FB earlier as I got my best friend into the tv show, it's the blooper reel from the first season haha


----------

